# A bit of eyecandy from Paris-Roubaix



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice to see that the trusted ol' 481SL hasn't retired from the pro-peloton just yet. When the going gets tough... 481SL!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/apr05/roubaix05/tech/?id=credit-agricole


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ChristianB said:


> Nice to see that the trusted ol' 481SL hasn't retired from the pro-peloton just yet. When the going gets tough... 481SL!
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2005/apr05/roubaix05/tech/?id=credit-agricole



Nice link!! That really shows the strength of the 481 SL. Comfort as well as speed! The 481 SL has a lot of vertical 'give' or compliance which is ideal for the Paris Roubaix. The adjustable dropouts too lengthen the wheelbase and allow room for big muddy tires. Sometimes, the faster 585 bike is not the better bike.

Those look like Conti 25c tubular tires.

I saw that wonderful race yesterday and it is amazing how many rough sections there are. Awesome race btw. Bravo Hincapie!!

francois


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Indeed a wonderful race, except for the crash of Petegem and that Michaelsen and Bäckstedt had to let go... Bad day for us scandinavians i guess...But awesome ride by Boonen. Imho Flecha and Hincapie should have attcked earlier. Prop. wouldn't have won anyway, but might have had a better chance...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Good luck to the mechanics trying to get the rear dropouts to hold in the origional position now though. I know three people who were experimenting with the rear length and could never get the darned things to hold once they were moved from the factory location. They would shift and move at will. Maybe they will just leave them there now and use them as a specific rough road bike.


----------

